# WA Breeders



## rainmonitors (Aug 14, 2018)

I've been looking around for reptile breeders through google, but not having much luck. Does anyone know of some breeders in WA, particularly Perth? Specifically looking for people who breed blue tongues. Cheers!


----------



## Molerat52 (Aug 15, 2018)

Have you been looking for a particular species of Tiliqua? Some are much harder to get captive bred than others. I saw that the Armadale Reptile Centre has captive bred Bobtails and Northern Blueotngues available. Western and Centralian Bluetongues are pretty thin on the ground in WA with fewer people breeding them. Pet Magic Cannington has a captive bred Western Bluetongue available but not sure of anyone else selling them at the moment. Pilbara Pythons had a few Westerns available at the start of the year and wild caught Centralians. I have bred Westerns in the past and hopefully will be successful this season but will have to wait and see.


----------



## rainmonitors (Aug 15, 2018)

Molerat52 said:


> Have you been looking for a particular species of Tiliqua? Some are much harder to get captive bred than others. I saw that the Armadale Reptile Centre has captive bred Bobtails and Northern Blueotngues available. Western and Centralian Bluetongues are pretty thin on the ground in WA with fewer people breeding them. Pet Magic Cannington has a captive bred Western Bluetongue available but not sure of anyone else selling them at the moment. Pilbara Pythons had a few Westerns available at the start of the year and wild caught Centralians. I have bred Westerns in the past and hopefully will be successful this season but will have to wait and see.
> 
> View attachment 325038



thank you for the comment! I've been to Pet Magic often and noticed they had blue tongues and bobtails. wasn't aware that the armadale reptile centre sold livestock tho
as for the species, i don't mind. not looking for bobtails tho. happy to have a western, centralian or northern. even thought about king's skinks


----------

